# Frigiliana



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Frigiliana - any residents/ owners on here whom I could contact with a list of basic questions re your gorgeous town?
Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Thrax lives there. Another poster also lives there, but his name escapes me.... LynnR lives fairly close......

I've been there and its lovely

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Frigiliana - any residents/ owners on here whom I could contact with a list of basic questions re your gorgeous town?
> Thanks


just post your questions here

members who live there or near there will no doubt respond


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Ok then folks, would greatly appreciate insider comments/ info on

1 Is the town DEAD out of season are do some of the 43 bars/ eateries stay open all year

2 Rough idea of net speeds available in the town ( BB4S or otherwise)- basically is it fast enough for tv

3 Nearby main town Nerja looks gorgeous ( only did 2 hr visit) is it too seasonal are still lively all year round?

4 Strange one I know !!!- we were told Mercadona do online deliveries up to Frigiliana - true or local myth?

5 Coldest months, how cold?


Could ask a lot more but don't wanna push my luck nor be tedious to others

Thanks very much for any answers to these 5 questions


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We often spend time in Nerja in the winter cos we have lots of friends there and theres a fun music scene there (my husband thinks he's a musician lol). Its nice, its not too busy, but its definitely not dead, nor did I notice any bars etc closed for the winter. Its cold overnight, but during the day when the sunshines its lovely. There are a fair few expats, but certainly not all British and the ones I know and have met are well integrated and everyone seems to mix with all nationalities and everyone speaks Spanish/English.... 

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Frigiliana does get a bit quieter in the winter months but even now in mid-March tourism is picking up. Yes, Mercadona do deliver to Frigiliana as do other stores. More bars and restaurants close in Nerja than in Frigiliana. Internet can be an issue as the village is situated on several hills and surrounded by many more. You only need a small bit of hill between you and the beacon and no internet. BB4S supply several types of internet, their essential package gives around 10 mbps down with no data limits so is very good for TV etc. Coldest months curiously occur during the winter  . We have been experiencing temps of around 4 or 5C at night and in some of the valleys around the village it can fall to 0. If you like Nerja and Frigiliana there are several urbanisations between the two as well as campo villas etc and you might be better looking at something like that - internet is better usually for such properties but always be very careful before making any commitments. Both Nerja and Frigiliana are, for us, no go areas in the summer months due to the huge numbers of tourists.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I was in Frigiliana one day last week and there were plenty of tourists around, there always are really unless it's pouring down. One interesting thing was that on that particular day, there was thick fog all along the coast, but once we got up to Frigiliana we were above it and it was a really nice day there. The fog was still hanging around in Nerja when we went down there later that afternoon, and it was really quiet there, I think most people had stayed indoors.

We've been in Nerja all day today and it was much busier.

It is not quite so busy in either place during the winter months as it is in summer, in the main streets of both places you can hardly move at times at the height of summer, and certainly in Nerja it can be hard to get restaurant tables, and finding somewhere to park is like looking for the Holy Grail if you go by car.


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> 5 Coldest months, how cold?


Read somewhere that olive trees can't grow at higher altitudes than 500 meters due to the frost freezing into the ground (and their roots). As Frigliana is only at roughly 300 meters shouldn't get frozen ground although may get a frost on the ground. Have seen two frosts on the ground but I'm a little higher than Frigliana (375m)

This is my first winter here and I was surprised at how cold it was. The wind is the deciding factor. Out of the wind in the sun = shorts, in the wind and sun = jeans and shirt, in wind and shadow = jumper as well. If you stay here all year you will get acclimatised and find all of the winter months cold / cool but mainly sunny. Look at what the locals are wearing.

I choose just to stay for the winter months to escape the drab grey skies, drizzle, mist and Dutch rain


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Gareth54 said:


> This is my first winter here and I was surprised at how cold it was. The wind is the deciding factor. Out of the wind in the sun = shorts, in the wind and sun = jeans and shirt, in wind and shadow = jumper as well. If you stay here all year you will get acclimatised and find all of the winter months cold / cool but mainly sunny. Look at what the locals are wearing.


You've been unlucky really as I think this winter has been the coldest I can remember in the 8 years I've been here full time - not so wet as some winters we've had, but lower temperatures especially at night.


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> You've been unlucky really as I think this winter has been the coldest I can remember in the 8 years I've been here full time - not so wet as some winters we've had, but lower temperatures especially at night.


Hasn't been so cold (for me) outside during the day but inside yes !! The house I have rented just isn't insulated, single glazing, draughty doors, no central heating just an open fire and a couple of oil radiators not what I was expecting for Spain but the skies were mainly blue, so be back next winter.


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

Also interested in buying a 2nd home in Frigiliana. Can anyone recommend a good honest and reliable estate agent?


----------

